# Why small towns are more fun....



## Didereaux (Mar 5, 2016)

Small town Heritage Days Parade.   More actual fun than any Macy's Day extravaganza!
Brazoria, TX


----------



## Didereaux (Mar 5, 2016)

cont..







You just know he drew the short straw at the cop station!


----------



## Didereaux (Mar 5, 2016)

cont...


----------



## Didereaux (Mar 5, 2016)

And finally!


----------



## Didereaux (Mar 5, 2016)

That's all Folk's!


----------



## Designer (Mar 5, 2016)

5 "likes"


----------



## Didereaux (Mar 5, 2016)

Designer said:


> 5 "likes"



THANK YOU!


----------



## pjaye (Mar 5, 2016)

Love these. Really nice details! I agree on small town parades. Best Santa Parade I ever went to was in a town of about 30 people. (Seriously, it was a really tiny town)


----------



## tirediron (Mar 5, 2016)

Yeahbut... how d'ya tell when it's the parade and when it's just people going about their day? 



Nicely done!


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 5, 2016)

Nice captures... Lot's of poop and petrol...


----------



## baturn (Mar 6, 2016)

Nice! Fun!!


----------



## DarkShadow (Mar 6, 2016)

Nice Set!


----------



## Raj_55555 (Mar 6, 2016)

Loved them all!!


----------



## LarryLomona (Mar 6, 2016)

Look like great fun.


----------



## MSnowy (Mar 6, 2016)

Very nice set! I like how the set ends


----------



## Woodsman (Mar 7, 2016)

An enjoyable series, sure looks like fun


----------

